# Dear Food



## MisticalMisty (Apr 8, 2009)

A letters thread for the foodee in all of us! lol

Dear Easy Cheese,

My how you tempted me. You're bright blue lid begging me to place you inside of my basket and take you home. You're on sale sign making it almost impossible to say no.

Damn you.

You're finished now though. All 8 oz of yummy, fakeness in my belly as we speak.

Never fear though, your brother is in my kitchen..awaiting a similar fate.

Thank you for the temptation,
Misty's tummy


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2009)

lol great idea for a thread 

Dear Whopper Eggs,
Darn you for tasting so good. I had two handfuls and i still want more. Thankfully you're in Max's hands to help me eat them  so much for my vegan diet!


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear Dove Dark Chocolate Eggs,
I love you, I love you, I love you, I love you.....

did I mention that I like you DDCEs?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear Fresh Baked Rye Bread from Publix-

I know that when I first saw you on the table, I got a little huffy that you weren't already sliced. I know it only took a minute to bring a knife and cutting mat to the table. And then, after I spread copious amounts of just soft enough butter all over you, I knew that you were better for having come to me whole.

And thanks for being big enough that I can finish you tomorrow. Yes, I will probably dream of you tonite, but know that we will be together again.

Love -

Satisfied bread lover

PS - oh, and you rocked when you were dipped in the gravy from the beef stew too!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 8, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Dear Dove Dark Chocolate Eggs,
> I love you, I love you, I love you, I love you.....
> 
> did I mention that I like you DDCEs?



Me too, Me too, ME TOO!!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear Organic Crunch-n-Munch-like-product I bought at Whole Foods the other night,

This isn't about you, it's me. You know I like you. I mean, I love you - your caramel sweetness with a touch of salt, the little crunchy bits, how easy you are to eat. I love you a lot - too much - and that's the problem. I have some of you, and we say goodbye, and then wrap your bag up, put it away, and go back to watching TV. Then I get up and go to the bathroom and brush my teeth with no intention of eating anything else, and then suddenly I'm back on the couch with you and I have no idea how it happened. And soon I'm ill and really not enjoying you anymore but I can't put you down until the bag is empty and I feel really, really bad, like puking, a feeling that extends straight into the next day.

No, we can't be friends. It's over. I'm sorry.

love,
Tres


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear Asparagus,

I have been waiting so long for you, dreaming of the day when we can be together again for a few, all-too-short weeks. I fantasize about taking you into my mouth, feeling the firmness of your barely-steamed shoots against my lips as your butter drips onto my tongue... I know you will leave me again, as you do every year, but I have learned to deal with your loss and to live for our time together.

Your anxiously waiting
Feelgood


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear Reece's Peanut Butter Eggs (full size)

Thank you for being the perfect amount of peanut butter and chocolate. I love you but you are just too tempting.


Dear Ruffles chips,

Oh how I love your salty goodness. Please keep the water retention to a minimum, ok?


----------



## sierrak (Apr 9, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Dear Reece's Peanut Butter Eggs (full size)
> 
> Thank you for being the perfect amount of peanut butter and chocolate. I love you but you are just too tempting.



Oh how I love this time of year when I can enjoy the EGG and now the Reester Bunny. I'm so thankful that Reese's was so nice and gave us the Tree for Christmas time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Lobsters,

I'm coming for you - it is almost time for my annual pilgrimage to New England. 

Beware!

All my love,

Randi

p.s. The butter'd better run and hide too.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Giant Chocolate Brownie,

I first noticed you hanging out at different areas on campus. You finally got me to pay attention to you, and then I took you home. We had the most incredible time. Now I have to have you several times a week, over and over again. I'm often thinking about holding you close and savoring your sweetness with my tongue. Take care, my lovely, thick, seductive beauty....until we meet again for lunch on Monday.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Chicken Fajita Pizza I had yesterday at my favorite little hole-in-the-wall cafe on a side street downtown:

Thank you for the multiple foodgasms. Your foundation of crunchy grilled flatbread topped with rich black bean salsa, spicy chicken, gooey cheese, fresh tomatos and lettuce, and yummy salsa & sour cream was the highlight of my day. I savored every layer of flavor you imparted, eating slowly in hopes our brief but white-hot passionate affair might never end. I hope we meet again someday, when Chef Arturo puts you back on the specials list. *swoon*


----------



## Ash (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs,

I think I could live on you alone. No exaggeration. You're the perfect combination of salty and sweet, creamy and crumbly. You never disappoint, and you're even better king-sized.

So much love,

Ashley

(what can I say? Val has good taste!)


----------



## FAinPA (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Fiddlehead Ferns,

You better be around when it warms up in a few weeks. You have eluded me for several springs, so I am ready to make up for lost time savoring your sensory-overloaded goodness.

Sincerely,
FAinPA


----------



## altered states (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Pizza in Hoboken,

I remember you as being much better. You disappointed me yesterday.

Sincerely, Tres


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 10, 2009)

FAinPA said:


> Dear Fiddlehead Ferns,
> 
> You better be around when it warms up in a few weeks. You have eluded me for several springs, so I am ready to make up for lost time savoring your sensory-overloaded goodness.
> 
> ...



Dear FAinPA,

What? You write to VEGETABLES? Get with the program.

Your friend,

SVS

p.s. I do confess I have always wanted to try those.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Dear Chicken Fajita Pizza I had yesterday at my favorite little hole-in-the-wall cafe on a side street downtown:
> 
> Thank you for the multiple foodgasms. Your foundation of crunchy grilled flatbread topped with rich black bean salsa, spicy chicken, gooey cheese, fresh tomatos and lettuce, and yummy salsa & sour cream was the highlight of my day. I savored every layer of flavor you imparted, eating slowly in hopes our brief but white-hot passionate affair might never end. I hope we meet again someday, when Chef Arturo puts you back on the specials list. *swoon*



Where is this? Please tell me  Even if you don't like to respond to my posts.


----------



## FAinPA (Apr 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Dear FAinPA,
> 
> What? You write to VEGETABLES? Get with the program.
> 
> ...




Dear SVS,

Mea culpa for leaving out the best part, so when you do try them, be sure to saute them in your favorite BACON! :eat1:

Cheers, 
FAinPA


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 11, 2009)

FAinPA said:


> Dear SVS,
> 
> Mea culpa for leaving out the best part, so when you do try them, be sure to saute them in your favorite BACON! :eat1:
> 
> ...



NOW you're talkin'!

p.s. Don't tell anyone but I am really looking forward to all the yummy summer fruits and veggies.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Dear Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs,
> 
> I think I could live on you alone. No exaggeration. You're the perfect combination of salty and sweet, creamy and crumbly. You never disappoint, and you're even better king-sized.
> 
> ...



Thank ya ma'am :bow:

Deer Reese's Eggs,

I caved. I couldn't resist you, especially knowing you'll be gone in just a couple of days. I only hope I can ration you out for 6 days and not eat you all at once.

Love,

Becky


Dear Angel Food Cake,

I had forgotten how much I enjoy you. You are light yet sweet and sticky. I prefer you with the confetti sprinkles, but plain is good too. Most of all I think of my darling Grandma Grace when I eat you. She was the best grandma ever.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 12, 2009)

Dear Reeses Mini PB Cups,

Easter is here and as I allow one of you to slowly melt in my mouth, I am already mourning the loss of you because I know that I cannot truly enjoy another Reeses mini until autumn, when the fall collection hits stores. You see, it's just too much of a risk to buy "non-seasonal" Reeses. You never know how long you've been sitting on a shelf. I can never be sure you aren't stale or dry. And the Patriotic edition in July holds too much of a "melt factor". So as my Easter stash slowly disappears, I bid you adieu until the orange, brown and gold mini's show up.

Good bye for now, my sweet...
Mishe, the Reeses addict/purist.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 12, 2009)

Dear Easter Bunny,

You have forsaken me. I have awoke on what is one of the most sacred of candy holidays with nothing...not so much as a jelly bean egg. I weep...I weep.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Apr 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Where is this? Please tell me  Even if you don't like to respond to my posts.



It's at Montes International Cafe & Catering on Columbia Street!!! They close at 5:30. Closed on weekends. Fabulous grub! If this link doesn't work, just Google "Montes International."

http://www.montesinternational.com/full-menu-order-online/index.php


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> It's at Montes International Cafe & Catering on Columbia Street!!! They close at 5:30. Closed on weekends. Fabulous grub! If this link doesn't work, just Google "Montes International."
> 
> http://www.montesinternational.com/full-menu-order-online/index.php



Sweeeeeeet.

You know, I am really pleasantly surprised at the food in the Bangor area...


----------



## Tracy (Apr 14, 2009)

Dear Ben & Jerry's"Cheesecake Brownie Ice Cream",
I love how yummy you taste when your sweet creamy goodness enters my mouth. I love the way you fill out my tummy, hips and butt. Thank you for making me feel so special when I consume you. With love, Tracy :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2009)

Dear day old pizza,
Why did you have to make my tummy upset? I love the taste of you but the heartburn sucks! I'm hoping my lunch salad will squash the pain you gave me. Why does food hurt?!

Megan


----------



## Geektastic1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Lan Chi Chili Paste with Garlic:

I am obsessed with you, especially late at night. Hot, salty, pungent, and wonderful; you are great to dip anything into. I break out into such a sweat every time I'm with you. I love you dearly, but sometimes your love is painful.

Some kinds of love sure require a lot of Tums.

Yours,

Geeky xoxo


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear 4 dozen homemade Chicken Tamales,

I already miss you. I'm sorry I ate you for 4 days straight, but I was craving you like crazy.

Now, your creator is in Mexico for 2 weeks and my last day at work is in a week...I shall never taste your yummy-ness.

I will miss you,
Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dear 4 dozen homemade Chicken Tamales,
> 
> I already miss you. I'm sorry I ate you for 4 days straight, but I was craving you like crazy.
> 
> ...



OMG..It's a month later and I'm still on a tamale kick.

Dear Tamales,

Please stop being yummy goodness!

Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear 64 Tamales and 15 bowls of cheese dip,

OMG. You were amazing...better than before. We got many stares as I let out a moan as you first entered my mouth. Your yummy goodness will stay with me all evening...until your departure. 

I will miss. Until we meet again next payday,

Love you,
Misty

P.S. It wasn't really 64 tamales..more like 9 and 3 bowls of cheese dip. I was hungry. :blush:


----------



## comaseason (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear Triscuits and Tillamook sliced Swiss cheese,

I cannot express my gratitude enough. If it were not for you I would most assuredly starve, because as you and I know - I can't cook worth a damn. But yes, oh yes, I can open up the big Costco sized box of you, and indeed I can fold each slice of delicious swiss cheese creamyness into equal quarters - I don't even need to get a knife. You have liberated me from utensils!! 

When I am tired and sleepy, or just plain too lazy, or if it's in that lull between dinners at 7pm - you always come through. Sure I may have tried the BIG Wheat Thins but they weren't enough cracker for me. Your crunchity wheataliciousness is the perfect compliment to any cheese. I don't even care that I have to bite you a certain way so you don't fall apart. That's how much I love you.

Swissy - I'll never forget the day I came and visited where you are born. The Tillamook Cheese Chapel. It was a sacred day. I was in the viewing room and watched as block after luscious block came down that gilded conveyor belt, and at my vantage point it was as if you were coming straight to me. As if you were longing for me as much as I was longing for you. 

And then... I got distracted... in the Tillamook store I was bedazzled by all the fancier cheeses. The horseradish and jack....the chili cheddar...the black peppercorn. Yes I'm not afraid to admit it - I was with them all. But they say you always come back to the best...and that is why it's you I bring home every trip from Costco... and it's you that I'm with when I'm on tedious long boring conference calls for work... and it's why... I'll be meeting you on the couch tonight - around 7ish?

Love you.


----------



## Creepy (Nov 22, 2009)

Dear Lutefisk.

I can't believe it's been almost a year since we last met. How time flies.

Imagining your shiny, wobbly whiteness stirs up feelings in me. I see you covered in baconfat, served with mushy peas, bacon bits, mustard sauce and almond potatoes. 

Oh, how I appreciate how well you go with above average bitter pilsners. And of course aquavit.
_
'till next time,
Creepy._


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Dear Kalls Kaviar

I know most don't understand you and think you are stinky and weird but i can't resist you on crackers, what with your pink fish eggy goodness, even though you make in necessary to brush my teeth before i am allowed near people!! Thank you sweden!! I love consuming all the crazy shit you guys sell (including raw fish in mustard jumjum Alskerdig! :wubu


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Dear Kalls Kaviar
> 
> I know most don't understand you and think you are stinky and weird but i can't resist you on crackers, what with your pink fish eggy goodness, even though you make in necessary to brush my teeth before i am allowed near people!! Thank you sweden!! I love consuming all the crazy shit you guys sell (including raw fish in mustard jumjum Alskerdig! :wubu



You lost me with the jumjum!


----------



## mybluice (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear food, 
Which one of you are causing me the horrible heartburn all of a sudden?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 6, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> You lost me with the jumjum!


Its like yum yum but more jummy!


----------



## mybluice (Dec 12, 2009)

mybluice said:


> Dear food,
> Which one of you are causing me the horrible heartburn all of a sudden?




Dear food,
You could have told me it wasn't heartburn that I was having....now that the painful gallbladder is gone please tell me which of you will sit well in my tummy....lol

Thanks


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Dear Edwards frozen Turtle pie:

Your creamy goodness is just the beginning. Your gooey scoops of caramel, crackly pieces of chocolate, pecans and whipped cream all loving on each other in a chocolate graham crust is a happy way to end the day.

And when you went on sale and I had a coupon, well that just made you taste even better.

Lip smackingly yours!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 17, 2009)

Dear Food,

It is going to be hard to bid some of you good-bye..I am going to miss some of you so much that it makes me cry..I wish you would have been better for me and not caused me the problems you did..

This is to my favorite treat! Rice Krispies treats I can still eat you and have already finished 1 pan this week!..I am going to make another pan of you tomorrow and I know every little bit will be gone by Sunday..What joy we will have for as long as you last!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 17, 2009)

mybluice said:


> Dear food,
> You could have told me it wasn't heartburn that I was having....now that the painful gallbladder is gone please tell me which of you will sit well in my tummy....lol
> 
> Thanks



Leave iceberg lettuce,corn and peanuts alone for a few weeks..If not plan on eating them where there is a bathroom close by! Those were the 3 that messed with my stomach the most..


----------



## mergirl (Dec 17, 2009)

Dear fresh cream black forest gateau. You were so good i wished i had taken you out to dinner before i ate you!


----------



## mybluice (Dec 18, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Leave iceberg lettuce,corn and peanuts alone for a few weeks..If not plan on eating them where there is a bathroom close by! Those were the 3 that messed with my stomach the most..





Thank you...I'm allergic to peanuts so that is no problem. I don't eat much corn....so really I just need to stay away from the lettuce.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear Gingerbread Man,

I'm sorry I ate your head... I know it was cruel, but you were just so tasty that it couldn't be helped! Please send more of your Gingerbread Friends and I'll promise not to eat their heads!

xoxo
Madison


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear Original Reddi Wip,

You only had a few squirts left tonight, before your untimely demise.
Thanks for the brief love affair, anyway.

Love,

Allie


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear Food sitting on the counter, in the cupboards and in the refrigerator:

Please comply tomorrow when you are being measured, chopped, poured, sliced, blended, baked and whirred. Just do what you are told and get along with the other ingredients so that together you will make some tasty morsels.

Do what I say and you will spend a lovely holiday with friends, being devoured. Don't worry, it's your job.

The Cook


----------



## mybluice (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear pizza,

Why oh why did you burn like acid going down? I haven't had you in so long and wanted to taste your goodness again......


----------



## mergirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear veggi shepherds pie

you are passive agressive. 
that is all.

xxmergirl


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear Ernie's chili,

I knew you were bad for me..The Dr. has said so but I just could not resist the block I had frozen in the fridge any more..I had to deal with you all night long and part of the next day but you were so good going down with the crackers and mustard...I am now praying for the day that I can eat you again!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 23, 2009)

To the owners of all the Middle Eastern restaurants in Metro Detroit,

I just want you to know that your chicken shawarma sandwiches stuffed with grilled chicken and burn-my-tongue garlic sauce have touched my heart. Your shared plates piled high with lamb, chicken (both roasted in different ways), grapeleaves, hummous, kibbee, falafel, pita and more leave none unsatisfied. However, I fear that I will never be able to be a vegetarian again, you having shown me a meal that is unalterable and without substitute.

So, frequent flyer card? Yes?

Sincerely,
AFG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear Honey butter Chicken Biscuits from Whataburger,

You. are. the. devil. #1 I don't even like Honey. #2 I tried you on a whim. #3. I CAN NOT STOP THINKING ABOUT AND TALKING ABOUT YOU.

Seriously, I never thought that the combination of honey, butter, fried chicken and a biscuit would do me in..but you have.

I ate 2 of you yesterday for breakfast and thought I had a foodgasm. I can't take it.

I may have to grab you in the morning for breakfast. I'll never kick my carb habit now that we've found each other.

I. love. you.

Signed, 
Newly obsessed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dear Honey butter Chicken Biscuits from Whataburger,
> 
> You. are. the. devil. #1 I don't even like Honey. #2 I tried you on a whim. #3. I CAN NOT STOP THINKING ABOUT AND TALKING ABOUT YOU.
> 
> ...



Maybe try it open face? That would get rid of some carbs, without compromising the integrity of the bite.


----------



## Emma (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear Twinings tea

Why did I spend so much of my life thinking I disliked tea? You are lovely my friend. I know you're not a food but you're just as good. 

Love 

Me.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear Lean Cuisine Chicken Fettucini,

I cooked you and you're over there in the microwave waiting to be savored, but I just am in a different place right now and I think we need some space so I am probably going to stick you in the fridge and maybe tomorrow I'll feel like putting you in my food hole. 

Love,

Diann


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear Blue Diamond Wasabi and Soy Sauce Almonds,

I have no idea why of all the things I *can't* eat because of this ulcer or the stress or no appetite, YOU I eat and desire and you don't make my stomach hurt so please don't ever go away. I have no dignity, I'm begging, don't go.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Dear Blue Diamond Wasabi and Soy Sauce Almonds,
> 
> I have no idea why of all the things I *can't* eat because of this ulcer or the stress or no appetite, YOU I eat and desire and you don't make my stomach hurt so please don't ever go away. I have no dignity, I'm begging, don't go.



Oh I agree. I love those. I found some Wasabi Edamame at my store and OMG I've been eating it like crazy.


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 14, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Dear Blue Diamond Wasabi and Soy Sauce Almonds,
> 
> I have no idea why of all the things I *can't* eat because of this ulcer or the stress or no appetite, YOU I eat and desire and you don't make my stomach hurt so please don't ever go away. I have no dignity, I'm begging, don't go.



I love these too. And it's bizarre how when our stomachs are uncooperative, it's one weird thing that is acceptable. Mine was always tuna sandwiches. Which sound good now.


Dear Stomach, 

I know our relationship with food has been strained over the last eighteen-ish months. You want it, you hate it, you can't decide if you like it, whatever. This tepid "I'm hungry and don't know what I want" thing or the days of "I hate food and will only accept it because you make me" are a load of BS. I miss it. I like yogurt and the basics, but it's a damn crime that the Pad Thai tasted like acid yesterday, clementines taste like nothing, and why do saltines still taste like acrid paste?

Get with the program. I'm ready to eat like a "normal" person again.

Sincerely, 
The Management


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear Chocolate 

you make girltime bearable, not sure how I would cope without you


Sincerely

hormonal mess


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear Peppermint Mocha At Mc Donalds

You always surprise me. At first you are like a swig of Schnapps... then you are smooth and creamy... and then chocolate.

I say I am going to go pick you up but I always bring home a couple of your friends like Big Mac and those three cookies.

You bring me warmth, and comfort. 

You are the only coffee I enjoy right now.

Love,
Thrice your lover already today.:doh:


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Starbucks Venti Caramel Brulee Latte,

I know you are only interested in my money. You pretend that you save yourself just for me, with your lucious piles of whipped cream adorned with jewels of burnt sugar caramel covering your milky sweet coffee depths. You whisper to me whenever I drive by, telling me you want me to come visit you, that you miss me, that its been too long. You swear its worth the price in both money and calories but when I finally succumb and rush to your side I see you for what you really are - a slut, with a pile of customers 4 deep waiting for you. And yet I wait patiently in line and hand over my money, lots of money all for those few brief moments of delicious mixing of hot and cold, sweet and bitter, milky and caramel-y in my mouth. 

Worst yet, just when I decide I will surrender and pay for the privilege of enjoying your charms with some frequency - you leave me again and I have to content myself with your plainer sister the Skinny Vanilla Latte. I can only hope you'll stay for awhile yet this year and return again once the long spring, summer and autumn are over.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Primanti Bros Black Angus Top Sirloin Steak and Cheese,

I'm coming back to Pittsburg for you. And next time I will NOT skip the slaw. I feel like I cheated us both last time.

Love, Cathie


Dear Chicken Souvlaki from Wayside,

I'll see you tonight 

Love, Cathie


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Fast food
How I miss thee...*sigh.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Meyer Lemons -

You have my heart. I fell in love with you years ago and the passion is still alive. I suppose it's true that all the good things are worth the hard work because you really put me to the test. Between lovingly scrubbing you, carefully zesting you, two ways of course, and then juicing you, it's a real labor of love. Of course you produce so many wonderful things like Limoncello, lemonade, juice and zest for cooking and baking, it's just a lot of work. The storage issue is a bit much as well since I only have so much room in the freezer. But since you only come around once a year, I will enjoy my time with you and relish your luscious smell and taste.

Your citrus slave-
Christine

P.S. And don't worry, I will only pick one or two of your new blooms when they appear because even though their scent is heavenly, I know that is one less fruit that will grow.


----------



## project219 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Anchor Bar wing sauce...

Why is chicken wing dip garbage without you and Bleu cheese?


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear crock pot bbq meatballs-

You escaped your destiny today, but tomorrow...you all go for a swim.:eat2:


----------



## Windigo (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear cajun spiced fries,

You have entered my world a few months ago, and now I don't understand anymore why before I was satisfied with only a bit of salt on my fries.

Your spicy tingling tongue sensation and aromas that please all my senses make me love you so much that you're on the dinner table at least twice a week; sometimes twice a day. I just can't get enough of you. 

Cayun spices, I hope you stay with me till the very end, for my love for you will never end.

Sincerly,
Windigo


----------

